# [PORTAGE] Pas de paquet gtk-qt-engine

## Picani

Bonsoir à tous.

Je voudrais unifier le thème graphique de mes applis (en fait juste de claws-mail mais bon ...). Je suis sous KDE4, je dois donc mettre Gtk-Qt engine pour que les applis GTK+ utilisent le thème Qt. Mais il n'y a aucun paquet gtk-qt-engine ou un truc qui ressemble dans les paquets dispos. Et, après avoir installé kcm_gtk, il me dit qu'il manque Gtk-Qt engine. J'ai compilé qt-gui avec le USE gtk même si je ne sais pas ce qu'il change ...

Si vous savez ce qu'il faut faire pour avoir le même thème pour Qt et GTK+, je suis preneur. Merci d'avance !

----------

## CryoGen

Le paquet n'existe plus car il n'était plus maintenu... 

La seule solution que je connaisse est d'utiliser le thème qt-curve pour gtk... ca aide un peu.

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie 

```
mon_application_qt -style gtk
```

----------

## Picani

Pour le -style gtk, j'obtiens "Impossible de trouver le style « gtk »" ... Et si j'ai un autre style que celui de KDE par défaut, je n'aurais pas la même apparence pour toutes les applis ?

----------

